# It's finally complete!



## jmacjgm




----------



## Elpimpo

can't see it


----------



## jmacjgm

Fixed.


----------



## Elpimpo

jmacjgm:

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## AFrizzledFry

...42


----------



## jmacjgm

:thumbsup:


----------



## pigpen

Cannot get past the dolls....creepy


----------



## FTR

What size and how tall are you?


----------



## triumph.1

Nice, but the dolls


----------



## jmacjgm

It's a 62cm. I'm 76 inches with a 34 inch inseam.


----------



## quinnlogan

Gorgeous. I love the blue King headset and bits. Good choice.


----------



## darwinosx

pigpen said:


> Cannot get past the dolls....creepy


Well look at the OP's picture...;-)


----------

